# Berlin Fashion Week 2013 - Karlie Kloss ist Kampagnengesicht



## beachkini (7 Dez. 2012)

Das Model wird Aushängeschild der internationalen Modewoche in Berlin​*
Sie ist bereits für Karl Lagerfeld, Louis Vuitton und Yves Saint Laurent gelaufen, gehört zu den einflussreichsten Models der Welt und wird das Kampagnengesicht der Mercedes Benz Fashion Week Berlin 2013. Und das in einem zarten Alter von gerade einmal 20 Jahren.*

Eben noch auf dem "Victoria's Secret"-Laufsteg - im kommenden Frühjahr in der deutschen Hauptstadt. Karlie Kloss wird das Gesicht der kommenden Mercedes Benz Fashion Week Berlin 2013. Damit tritt die Schönheit in die Fußstapfen von Modelkolleginnen wie der Deutschen Julia Stegner oder Karolina Kurvkova.

Und das erste Bild ist auch schon da: Fotografiert von Ryan McGinley unter der kreativen Leitung von Jefferson Hack wurde Karlie für das Hauptmotiv "Ungezähmt" der Fashion Week Berlin in Szene gesetzt.

In einem weißen Chloé-Kleid, an der Seite eines Schimmels leuchtet Karlie Kloss mit dem silberfarbenen Concept Style Coupé von Mercedes-Benz vor dem schwarz-blauen Himmel um die Wette.

Mit Karlie hat sich Berlin einen aufstrebenden Superstar der Modebranche angezogen. Gerade erst unterschrieb die junge Amerikanerin einen 2-Jahresvertrag mit Christian Dior.

Und für Ausehen wird sie so oder so sorgen: Zuletzt sorgte Karlies freizügiges Indianer-Outfit bei der "Victoria's Secret"-Fashioshow für ziemlich viel Wirbel. Ob sie in Berlin nachlegen wird?
(ok-magazin.de)


----------

